# el o en



## panjabigator

Cuales de estos se usan con mas frecuencia?  

"Soc el Sean" o "soc en Sean."  Cual se usa en Barcelona, Badalona, Valencia, Mallorca, y en Francia?

Gracies!


----------



## Tomby

Por favor, puedes ser más explícito. ¿Qué és Sean?
Barcelona y Badalona son dos ciudades separadas apenas por unos 10 o 12 quilómetros.


----------



## ampurdan

Sean es un nombre propio gaélico, si no me equivoco. Tombatossals tiene razón respecto a Badalona, hablan prácticamente igual que en Barcelona.

Sóc en Sean se utiliza en la provincia de Girona y en las Islas Baleares, creo.
Sóc el Sean se utiliza en Barcelona.

Espero que te sea de ayuda.
Para el resto del dominio lingüístico, no sabría decírtelo.


----------



## Tomby

Disculpa, no había entendido que se trataba de un nombre propio.
En la zona de Valencia se suele omitir el "el" y el "en" por influencia castellana, no obstante en ambientes rurales sigue en vigor el uso del "el", lo cual le imprime cierta familiaridad a la persona que nos referimos: "_*El* Joan ha dit que demà plourà_" = "Juan ha dicho que mañana lloverá"
Bona nit!


----------



## panjabigator

Gracies!


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Tombatossals tiene razón respecto a Badalona, hablan prácticamente igual que en Barcelona.
> 
> Sóc el Sean se utiliza en Barcelona.



Hola! 

Sí, entre Badalona i Barcelona hi ha uns deu quilòmetres, però hi ha diverses diferències en el parlar, i aquesta n'és una. A Badalona diem "sóc en Sean". En algunes coses hi ha més influència del Maresme (la comarca del costat), que no pas de Barcelona ciutat. Però bé, crec que no té cap rellevància el parlar d'una ciutat com la meva en concret dins d'un dialecte.

"Sóc el Sean" també s'utilitza a la zona de Lleida, dialecte nord-occidental.

Quina alegria veure't per aquí, Sean!


----------



## ildure

betulina, que vols que et digui.. jo sóc de la capital del Maresme i com a mínim en els noms masculins que comencen per vocal usem més  'el' en forma de * l' *, mentre que els començats per consonant sí que usem 'en'.
En canvi per dones sempre usem 'la'


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo faig servir el "el/la". 

Mei


----------



## betulina

ildure said:


> betulina, que vols que et digui.. jo sóc de la capital del Maresme i com a mínim en els noms masculins que comencen per vocal usem més  'el' en forma de * l' *, mentre que els començats per consonant sí que usem 'en'.
> En canvi per dones sempre usem 'la'



mmm, ups, Ildure, ara no sé si hi ha un malentès, però és el que volia dir. A Badalona fem el mateix que has dit tu, o bé *l'* + vocal o bé *en* + consonant.

Salut!


----------



## GoranBcn

ampurdan said:


> Sóc en Sean se utiliza en la provincia de Girona y en las Islas Baleares, creo.



A les Illes Balears es diu *Som en Sean. *


----------



## ildure

betulina said:


> mmm, ups, Ildure, ara no sé si hi ha un malentès, però és el que volia dir. A Badalona fem el mateix que has dit tu, o bé *l'* + vocal o bé *en* + consonant.
> 
> Salut!



Res de malentés... ampliació del que has dit 

La veritat, el meu nom comença per vocal i llavors el primer que m'ha vingut al cap al llegir-te ha estat contradir-te (inconscientment em ve com em diuen  ) i llavors he caigut en els 2 casos, però no he modificat el 'que vols que et digui'... tinc memòria de peix jeje.

GoranBcn, potser ho sabràs millor que tu això... saps si a 'Ses Illes' usen el 'na' per les noies :? És que em sona haver-ho sentit dir, però ara no em ve a quina zona :?


----------



## GoranBcn

ildure said:


> GoranBcn, potser ho sabràs millor que tu això... saps si a 'Ses Illes' usen el 'na' per les noies :? És que em sona haver-ho sentit dir, però ara no em ve a quina zona :?



Sí, efectivament. Només s'usa *na*/*n'* per les noies i *en/n'* pels nois. 

Goran


----------

